# [APP] BoxOffice, Augmented Reality Movie Display



## ARLabSocial (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi once again from the ARLab team. We have just developed a new app based on the Image Matching SDK, which is completely open source for you to check out:
BoxOfficeMatcher downloads the most popular movies and shows them into the movies list.
If you want to launch directly the movie information, use the ARMatcher view to scan the poster.
Through the list, or through the matcher, launch the Movie Extra Info Screen. You will read the synopsis, ratings and extra info. Also a direct link to the trailer and to the TMDB webpage.
Here's a short video showing what it can do:
If you want to download it, here are the links for Android and iOS.
The source code is available for you in this link.
If you liked the app and you want to develop something similar, please don't hesitate to check our ARLab SDK beta thread in this very same forum. Also, you can follow us on Facebook and Twitter. Please do not hesitate to ask any questions and hit the thanks button if you liked the app!
Cheers guys!


----------

